# Tallokas FT



## Jay Dufour

Any Happenins ?


----------



## Brenda

DERBY CALLBACKS TO THE 3rd series

4, 5, 7, 8, 9, 13, 14, 17, 20, 23, 24, 25, 27, 28, 30, 32, 33, 35, 36, 39, 40, 41


----------



## Brenda

Open has 10 dogs to run in the morning and they will be starting at 8am


----------



## Brenda

Amateur callbacks to the landblind

8,9,13,17,19,20,21,27,34,43,45,48,50,51,54,56,58,59,62,63,69,74

22 Total


----------



## Brenda

Amateur callbacks to the last series

13,19,20,27,43,48,50,51,54,56,59,63,69

13 total


----------



## Brenda

Open callbacks to the landblind

1,3,4,9,10,12,13,19,22,28,32,35,36,37,39,40,41,42,43,44,50,51,52,53,54,61,67,69,70,
73,74,75,76,80,81,86,92

37 total


----------



## Brenda

Open callbacks to the waterblind

4,9,10,12,22,32,35,36,37,42,43,50,53,54,61,67,69,70,74,75,80,81,86

23 Total


----------



## Judy Chute

Thank you, Brenda....and Good Luck as well!!!

Judy


----------



## dkilburn

Derby and Qual placements ?


----------



## T.Lanczak

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Dr.David Aul,H/Paul Sletten & Magic Trick's Delbert "Doc" for WINNING a 40 dog derby at the Talloaks Retriever Club of Georgia Fall FT on 12/08/12. This is Doc & Paul's second derby together. Terrific Job Pine Edge Retrievers


----------



## duckwater

Any other info for placements on the derby? How is qual going any callbacks?? Thanks! Big congrats to Doc. Big Derby!


----------



## Frank Jones

My understanding is that 
Paul took First (I believe #13) 
Steve O'Connel placed Second (#24?) 
Judy Rasmussen was Third (sorry, don't have a number) 
Margot Brown Fourth (#23)
Bobbie Lane (#33), Alex Washburn (#25), and Jerry Younglove with two dogs (#17 and 41) received Reserve Jam and Jams

The tests sounded big and challenging. Congratulations to all who placed and finished!

rita


----------



## Andy Carlson

Derby dogs # 4 and # 40 also received JAMs


----------



## jenbrowndvm

Derby: 
39 dogs (7 scratches)

1st: #13 Magic Trick's Delbert - Paul Sletten 
2nd: #24 Wataugas Billy the Kid - Stephen O'Connell
3rd: #8 Goldstar Ethan - Judy Rasmuson
4th: #23 Hardscrabble Seaside Shutterbug - Margo Brown
RJam: #17 Seasides Ace of Spades - Jerry Younglove
JAMS:
#4 Moonshines Hotwater Rapids - Kevin Cheff
#9 Taylorlabs Hot Cinnamon Buns - Lynn Troy
#14 Timberponds Canadian Sunset - Greg Lee
#24 Bluegoose Seaside Allie - Alex Washburn
#33 Lanes Thrilla N Manilla - Bobby Lane
#36 Taylor Farms My Peggy Sue - Stephen Durrence and Jack Crawford
#40 Luckydux Gave Her Momma Forty Quacks - Kevin Cheff
#41 Jaybar Darkside of the Moon - Jerry Younglove

I am pretty sure that is everyone! Congrats, it was a great Derby.


----------



## Judy Chute

Congratulations...3rd: #8 Goldstar Ethan - Judy Rasmuson  

And to all that trialed, placed, RJ, JAMS...

Judy


----------



## Brenda

Amateur results

1st-#69 Windy O/H Ken Neil (Qual for Nat'l Am)
2nd-#13 Fizz O/H Judy Rasmuson
3rd-#48 Dodger O/H Alma Lalley
4th-#54 Legend O/H Alex Washburn

RJ-#27 Classy O/H Johnny Armstrong

JAMS- 20,43,50,56,59

Congrats to All !!!


----------



## Becky Mills

Congratulations to all and congratulations to Team Windy and thanks to her reporting Mom!


----------



## roseberry

brenda,
thanks for posting results. congrats to windy, ken and yourself! big trial, big win, i know y'all are having a great day!


----------



## Judy Chute

Oh, wow...Congratulations Brenda!!!...Ken and "Windy" ..awesome  .........

Congrats to Judy and "Fizz"!!! 

Judy


----------



## jenbrowndvm

Qual placements:
1st: #24 Jack's Million Dollar Baby "Bleu" and Steve Yozamp
2nd: #29 Field of Dreams Range Finder "Laser" and Kevin Cheff 
3rd: #17 Claddagh's Lethal Weapon "Riggs" and Lynn Troy
4th: #3 Tremblin Earths Rough Rider "Wrangler" and Keith Farmer
RJam: #8 Amanda's Pick of Maggie Creek "Ida" and George Fiebelkorn


----------



## duckwater

Congrats to Liz Jerome owner of Bleu winning the Qual with Yozamp! Yes, yes yes!


----------



## northstorm

congrats to Alma and Dodger on their third place finish in the amateur


----------



## BentleysMom

So happy for Liz Jerome and her dog Bleu! Great job Steve and Lynn getting the win on the Qual.


----------



## Jay Dufour

Congrats all ! Happy Holidays !!!


----------



## Brenda

Open results

1st- #53 Shooter O/H Paul Brown
2nd-#54 Mya H/Paul Sletten O/ John Stracka
3rd-#67 Dreamer O/H Ken Neil
4th-#61 Teddy H/Dave Smith O/Dennis Ebner
RJ-#50 Punch H/Paul Sletten O/John Stracka

JAMS- 10,43,69,80

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Judy Chute

jenbrowndvm said:


> Qual placements:
> 1st: #24 Jack's Million Dollar Baby "Bleu" and Steve Yozamp
> 2nd: #29 Field of Dreams Range Finder "Laser" and Kevin Cheff
> 3rd: #17 Claddagh's Lethal Weapon "Riggs" and Lynn Troy
> 4th: #3 Tremblin Earths Rough Rider "Wrangler" and Keith Farmer
> RJam: #8 Amanda's Pick of Maggie Creek "Ida" and George Fiebelkorn


"Ida"...and George!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Judy Chute

Brenda, Ken....and "Dreamer".... Congratulations! Where does that put "Dreamer" in points? 

Judy


----------



## Bridget Bodine

Congrats to Paul and Shooter!! woohoo!


----------



## mbcorsini

Way to Ida from your sister Jazz. From Mary Beth - Yeah George.


----------



## Brenda

Thanks for the congrats Judy!! Dreamer needs one more point for her FC.... She is really getting close now!


----------



## Mcgnaw

Qual Jams:
# 10 RPM Flicka Handler: Kevin Cheff
# 23 Lefty's Last Straw Handler: Jim Dorobek
# 25 Topbrass Savannah Handler: Ernie Hawkins


----------



## Judy Chute

Brenda said:


> Thanks for the congrats Judy!! Dreamer needs one more point for her FC.... She is really getting close now!


Well, yes  ..that is close to her FC! ........Dreams..do come true!!

Best, 

Judy


----------



## Sue Kiefer

Congrads to Little Blake jamming a big boy Open @ 3 1/2yrs.
Nana Sue


----------

